

How To Find Out Who Sold Your Gmail Address To Spammers - vikrantsharma1
http://www.betadaily.com/2008/04/04/how-to-find-out-who-sold-your-gmail-address-to-spammers/

======
staunch
Everyone should ensure that all email validation routines under their control
permit the use of the + sign. Lots don't and it ain't right!

------
tptacek
I'm not sure I'm sold on the idea of a spam countermeasure that can be
defeated on the command line with sed.

~~~
spydez
One reason to grab your own domain, use Google's Apps For Your Domain, and set
up a catch-all address.

The pizza guys know me as papajohns@<domain>.com, Best Buy knows me as
bestbuy@<domain>.com, my bank knows me as bank@<domain>.com, etc. And they all
get caught by my catch-all, spam@<domain>.com.

Once I trust a place, and know they aren't all spammy, I can move them from
being caught by the catch-all to being an alias of my personal account.

The thing that surprised me was how few places sell my address. I'm only being
spammed on 3ish addresses I've given out, and none of those are ones given to
'big' companies.

~~~
graywh
FastMail.fm also has a similar service. You can use
<something>@<username>.<domain>.<tld> and messages are automatically put into
folder <something> in your account.

~~~
spydez
Cool I didn't know that. That'd make finding the spammed address even
easier...

But... FastMail costs money for anything more than a 10 meg inbox. I prefer
the 6+ GB (and growing) of inbox space for free that Google gives. And all the
power of the google search engine to find my emails for me.

------
reggplant
Sadly it never works as my spam seems to have all additions filtered out. All
the .'s and I assume that by removing the + I don't get the spam anyway. :/

